# Insurance Rant!!



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Just venting my frustration!

Cut along story short, a few months back I witnessed a TP reverse into my daily car, hardly any damage (TP drove off) I reported it just in case as 'Info only' (school boy error), I didn't want to pursue any claim etc. 

So fast forward to receiving my renewal docs and great, a nice premium increase all because of some careless inconsiderate a"£$%$e, and me doing "the right thing".

Insurance didn't warn me it would go on my record as a non fault claim! 

And that I'm at more risk.....

Anyways lesson Learnt!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Honesty is not always the best policy :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell me about it!

They said you made a claim etc... I replied with, I provided information of an incident, which they turn into a claim somehow!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That is daft.
Have you shopped around for a better deal?


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, i managed to get it slightly cheaper but no where near last years price.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

But you didn't claim so it can't class as a claim...... my mate had the same a few years back, he enquired about something hitting his car and he got roasted on his renewal, utter joke.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

That was my argument, and the reply was although I haven't claimed, I am now more at risk.

I'm glad that day I decided to take the daily instead of my 33!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Insurance is a joke, any reason to try and up the premium price.

Somebody exchanges some paint & scuffs 'on your car' now your more at risk..??

How do they work that one out... like somebody is driving around finding Vehicles with some lite scuffs & thinks 'lemme at em, lemme at em' and bash in to you for fun.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

I always feel insurance companies will do anything to take advantage of you, therefore, unless they ask for something, don't tell them


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree, but on this occasion with her having a rather new Mini Cooper then driving off, I was slightly annoyed n as daft as it may sound I thought what's stopping her from trying to blame me somehow.... so I called the Police to report it, who advised me to inform my insurance. 

If anyone is thinking why I didn't claim, my daily is a Punto and it probably would have been written off lol!


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

That would absolutely blow my gasket. A very understandable rant!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

2017 is turning out to be a shitter! Another rant, cut along story short.

My missus was joining the A38 via a slip road and was greeted to stop start traffic.
She indicated, waited and a lorry left a gap (not sure if he flashed etc....) 

She slowly started to merge and great the lorry driver moved forward, my partner stopped and he continued down the side of the whole car. 

He gets out and claims he didn't see her blah blah blah. 

Insurance - My partners fault..... Am I the only one that thinks that is wrong?

I know your supposed to give way and they have priority but in stop start traffic, the ignorant barstool just drove straight into her n said I didn't see you.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

see, the insurer was right, you were at more risk


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

I see your point... If she had completely gone into the lane and he bumped her from the rear who's at fault then? Is the lorry driving without due care and attention, or is it my partners fault for attempting to merge into traffic...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It was the lorry’s right of way, your partner should’ve accelerated to get in, or backed off to fall in behind it. Too many people think they are entitled to just pull out when, unfortunately, they aren’t. Sorry to hear it’s happened though.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear that DeanoGTR. 

Insurance are bastards hence I always assume that the approaching driver is asleep, I never trust indicators as a third the world drive around with them on all the time, the another third don't use them. The sad thing is the right of way rules are very black and white and can cover up poor and inconsiderate driving.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DeanoGtr said:


> Just venting my frustration!
> 
> Cut along story short, a few months back I witnessed a TP reverse into my daily car, hardly any damage (TP drove off) I reported it just in case as 'Info only' (school boy error), I didn't want to pursue any claim etc.
> 
> ...



similar happened to me, some bint was too close behind my R35 (showing Her kids the car) police car comes honing down face on, i pull i in a controlled not fast style and she bumps the rear... claim off her for new bumper as it was damaged

insurance puts MY insurance upo the next year 50 rips! WTF!

She hit ME, and admitted it, and i have dashcam footage too that i passed over to them! bahhh humbug!


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Cheers David, yeah I know what you mean.

I understand the right of way rule, I told my partner that and new the outcome. (Didn't go down well)

At least everyone was ok and hopefully she'll be more careful when merging.

On top of that it goes on my record that I've got a claim as she was a named driver, although I haven't crashed.


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Chronos said:


> similar happened to me, some bint was too close behind my R35 (showing Her kids the car) police car comes honing down face on, i pull i in a controlled not fast style and she bumps the rear... claim off her for new bumper as it was damaged
> 
> insurance puts MY insurance upo the next year 50 rips! WTF!
> 
> She hit ME, and admitted it, and i have dashcam footage too that i passed over to them! bahhh humbug!


You get punished for their mistake! Winds me up loads!

I'm never having a named driver on my policy again!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

DeanoGtr said:


> You get punished for their mistake! Winds me up loads!
> 
> I'm never having a named driver on my policy again!


Nonsense... its because you've now became a Crash magnet...




















aka Cash magnet.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

The system is so crooked, makes you wonder why we bother disclosing all of our modifications etc to them. Bunch of 'see you next tuesdays'.


----------

